Ask HN: Good sites where you learn by building a project? - SolveEverything
======
lettergram
Probably the best one I've found (for Rails, you build a Twitter like app):

[https://www.railstutorial.org/book](https://www.railstutorial.org/book)

~~~
SolveEverything
what's 2nd and 3rd best?

------
mtmail
Build a todo list app in a dozen Javascript frameworks
[http://todomvc.com/](http://todomvc.com/)

